
Koenigsegg 7 clutch 9 speed transmission [video] - zwieback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=363&v=3qGUxCZh8HQ
======
zwieback
How to outfit a 1600hp engine with a 9 speed transmission that let's you shift
freely between gears.

